# Plötzliches Fischsterben



## Eileen (24. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

wir besitzen seit über 10 Jahren einen Gartenteich, nie größere Probleme gehabt. Durchschnittlich ist er 1m tief und hat eine Fläche von ca. 3x5m
Vor ca. sechs Wochen waren es noch viele kleine Goldfische und auch paar größere. Neu dazu kamen kleine Kois, die wir auf Nachfrage ohne Bedenken mit zu den Goldfischen stecken konnten. So ca. zwei Wochen später wurden noch Shubunkins dazu gekauft.

Nun zu unserem Problem:
Seit ungefähr vier Wochen sterben bei uns nacheinander die Fische, anfangs nur immer welche von den kleinen Goldfischen, dann zwei von den kleinen Kois und in den letzten Tagen auch schon größere Goldfische.
Die Fische haben keine gleichen Auffälligkeiten, dass einzige woran wir merken, dass es den nächsten betrifft ist, dass man die Fische mit der Hand rausfischen könnte, sie sind am Ende total schwach und bewegen sich kaum, mache schwimmen auch in Seitlage.

Als es anfing haben wir sofort das Wasser im Zoogeschäft testen lassen, alles in Ordnung. Auf Anraten der Verkäuferin haben wir ein Wasserwechel durchgeführt und Fischfit hinzugegeben. Trotzdem sterben weiterhin unsere Fische, in der Zeit sind locker schon über 20 Fische gestorben.

Kann es eine Krankheit aus dem Geschäft sein, in dem wir die neuen Fische gekauft haben? Die Verkäuferin hat zu uns gesagt, dass sie uns den einen Fisch nicht geben kann, denn er wäre krank. Aber wären dann nicht dort auch die Fische gestorben?!



Wir können uns das Fischsterben einfach nicht mehr erklären.
Wir sind um jede Hilfe dankbar, was könnte es nur sein?


----------



## muh.gp (24. Aug. 2016)

Das hört sich sehr nach einer Kreuzverkeimung an. Soll heißen, dass die neuen Fische "ihre" Bakterienstämme mit in deinen Teich gebracht haben und jetzt "reagiert" das Ganze zusammen. Leider hilft hier weder ein Wassertest, noch Wasserwechsel und auch kein pauschales Mittel, das in den Teich geschüttet wird. Hier sollte/muss ein Arzt an den Teich, der sich mit Fischen auskennt. Alles andere wird dazu führen, dass du demnächst keine Fische mehr im Teich hast...

Sorry, aber einen anderen Weg sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Aug. 2016)

Eileen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann es eine Krankheit aus dem Geschäft sein, in dem wir die neuen Fische gekauft haben? Die Verkäuferin hat zu uns gesagt, dass sie uns den einen Fisch nicht geben kann, denn er wäre krank. Aber wären dann nicht dort auch die Fische gestorben?!



Liebe Eileen,
nicht jeder Verkäufer wird offen erzählen, wenn ihm die Tiere wegsterben. Vermutlich werden tote Fische in Händleraquarien eher ganz fix entfernt … Es tut mir sehr leid für Euch und die Fische, dass solch ein Unglück über Euren Teich hereingebrochen ist. Ich hoffe, Ihr findet schnelle Hilfe, damit sich die verbliebenen Fische nicht quälen müssen …

Alles Gute!
Kathrin


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Aug. 2016)

Wieviel Fisch hast du in 2500 Litern?
Beschreibe deinen Filter und die Pumpe genauer.
Einen Wassertest hast du zur Hand?


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Kreuzverkeimung auch im Teich so gravierende Folgen haben kann, wieder was gelernt, kenne das sonst nur von meinen Aquas...
Ansonsten kann ich mich Kathrin nur anschließen, aus dem Grund kaufe ich seit Jahren keine Tiere mehr in den üblichen Tierhandlungen.
Drücke dir dir die Daumen, dass sich der Rest erholt...


----------



## muh.gp (24. Aug. 2016)

Naja, jetzt kloppt mal nicht gleich wieder auf die bösen Händler ein...

Wer den Händler nicht genau kennt, sollte bei Neubesatz immer eine Quarantäne durchführen. Es können zwei komplett gesunde Bestände zusammengeführt werden und trotzdem kann es knallen...

Die Wasserwerte wurden ja getestet, daher bleibe ich dabei, dass hier ein Koidoc ans Gewässer muss. Alles hört sich nach einer bakteriellen Ursache an und da hilft nur eine gezielte und vor allem diagnostizierte Behandlung.


----------



## Eileen (24. Aug. 2016)

Das ist der Teich.

       Uns ist gerade aufgefallen, dass sie Fische weiße Schuppen bekommen, auch die die im Wasser noch schwimmen.

@Kathrinvdm wir haben gerade mit dem Geschäft telefoniert, entweder wollen sie nicht sagen, dass es von denen kommt oder es liegt echt an was anderem.. :/ nachweisen kann man es ja leider nicht.

@teichinteressent, jetzt sind es vielleicht noch 15, anfangs waren es bestimmt fast 30, viel Nachwuchs.
Wassertest haben wir einen streifentest gemacht und auch im zoogeschäft ein Tröpfchentest, alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Eileen (24. Aug. 2016)

@muh.gp auf dem zweiten teichbild, erkennt man noch so einen kleinen Teich, da hatten wir am Anfang die Fische 5 Tage in Quarantäne.


----------



## tosa (24. Aug. 2016)

Hast du mal den sauerstoffgehslt gemessen? Sehr viel Fisch auf sehr wenig Wasser! Wann sterben sie bevorzugt? Abends, nachts, tagsüber? Guck mal bei einem lebenden in die Kiemen, diecsollten blutrot sein!


----------



## muh.gp (24. Aug. 2016)

5 Tage sind zu wenig... Der Ansatz von Torsten ist auch sehr gut. 

Stimmen jetzt die 2.500 Liter Volumen aus dem Profil oder di 3x5 m mit durchschnittlich 1 m Tiefe? Das wären ja dann 15 cbm... Bei 2.500 l ist dein Besatz deutlich zu hoch und Sauerstoff ist der erste minimierende Faktor, der den Fischen ans Leben geht...


----------



## Eileen (25. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben jetzt mal einen Spezialisten gefragt, er hat einen Fisch unter das Mikroskop genommen, er hat festgestellt das alles voller __ Parasiten und __ Würmer ist, er meinte, dass ein anderer neue Fisch die Krankheit mitgebracht haben kann und gerade bei der Hitze hat sie sich richtig entwickelt.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2016)

Das klingt nicht gut. Was für __ Würmer und __ Parasiten wurden festgestellt? Das wäre ja wichtig, um eine Behandlungsmethode und die richtigen Medikamente einzusetzen. Hat der Spezialist auch eine Empfehlung für eine Behandlung angesprochen?


----------



## jolantha (26. Aug. 2016)

Eileen schrieb:


> Durchschnittlich ist er 1m tief und hat eine Fläche von ca. 3x5m



Eileen, eigentlich hat Dein Teich  ja 15 m ³ , und nicht nur 2500 L , wie Du angegeben hast


----------

